# What Are Hung Papers???



## Little Gurl's Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

So I keep seeing these threads that mention "hung papers" and I don't understand what this is. Any one?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The falsifying of registration papers. That is what hanging papers is. Lieing to say it simply lol.


----------



## Little Gurl's Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

How can one tell if papers are falsified, is there anything one should look for?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

One good sign is to beware anybody whose dogs are _strictly_ CKC (Continental Kennel Club), APBR (American Pit Bull Registry), APRI (American Pet Registry some such jazz) or one of the other registries that's popped up in the last few years. UKC (United Kennel Club) and ADBA (American Dog Breeders Association) are the only legit registries for this breed.

Otherwise, the whole registration thing is pretty much based on the honor system. You have to be able to trust the breeder. If you can't trust them, you can't trust their papers. One thing they can do is DNA-profile the dogs they breed. That way, if they say X pup is out of A and B parents, they have the DNA profile to prove it. That wont tell you if a dog 5 generations back had hung papers, but it's a start.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have to repost this how to in case ya'll forgot how to-
First you will need a refrigerator magnet, tape, or thumbtack. If you really wanna go all out you will need a picture frame. Now depending on what materials you have will alter the method of paper hanging. 

If you have a magnet, and i prefer the ones with spring action clips connected to the magnet. Then you place the paper between the magnet and the refrigerator or any metal appliance, stove, washing machine. And let the magnet catch the paper between it and the metal. and whalaa paper is now hung.

Other methods include tapeing the paper to any wall. Or using a thumbtack, hold the paper in the postion on the wall that you want it. Then position the tack into the upper middle portion of the paper. Firmly press the tack into the paper and wall until it is fully inserted. 

Now the last method is only for professionals. This will require a nice picture frame, a thin wood nail, and a hammer. Follow all steps in the tack method only put the nail behind the paper in this instance hammer the nail into the wall and hang the paper from it.

Once you done give your self a big pat on the back you just hung papers!

originally posted by infinity8x3


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Stick with an ADBA dog, and if you don't see some dogs you can find the history on by the 7th generation than maybe start looking elsewhere. I'm sure there's plenty of good dogs with 7 generation peds with dogs I haven't heard of, but I'm not interested in them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The ADBA has plenty of paper hanging going on too.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

redog said:


> I have to repost this how to in case ya'll forgot how to-
> First you will need a refrigerator magnet, tape, or thumbtack. If you really wanna go all out you will need a picture frame. Now depending on what materials you have will alter the method of paper hanging.
> 
> If you have a magnet, and i prefer the ones with spring action clips connected to the magnet. Then you place the paper between the magnet and the refrigerator or any metal appliance, stove, washing machine. And let the magnet catch the paper between it and the metal. and whalaa paper is now hung.
> ...


LMAO!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: I nearly pissed myself reading this:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> The ADBA has plenty of paper hanging going on too.


Very true. Whopper anyone? And then the mess over dogs off Boham's Venom (or whatever that dog's name was) getting their papers pulled. No doubt it goes on all the time with less well-known dogs. Any registry based off the honor system -- and they _all_ are -- will have paper hanging. Its as easy as saying you had a litter of 10 instead of 5 and then selling the remaining 5 registration slips to other people.


----------

